# Isn't it quiet without Aldra?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So she's given up posting for Lent - 6 weeks!:wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:

Now's my chance with all her toyboys.... Teehee!:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Trouble is I'll have to look them all up, there are so many I haven't been able to keep up to date with them all!

:wink2: See you soon, Sandra dearest. 

0000


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Perhaps I should have signed off... Jezebel!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's quiet on here anyway now and when one poster goes awol it shows.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

All we need now is for Gemmy to defect ... (lol)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> All we need now is for Gemmy to defect ... (lol)


Defect ........NO.............banned yes 0

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyway he can't go we'd miss him.

To prove it I'm posting this list of insults for him to add to his collection http://www.gotlines.com/insults/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Without Sandra the threads are shorter - not so many spaces to scroll through:wink2::laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am waiting for her to break curfew again when she see´s Barryd on the music thread, keep watching it could be interesting. >
Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> So she's given up posting for Lent - 6 weeks!:wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:
> 
> Now's my chance with all her toyboys.... Teehee!:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> ...


No there is only one. You girls can fight over me if you like.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Anyway he can't go we'd miss him.
> 
> To prove it I'm posting this list of insults for him to add to his collection http://www.gotlines.com/insults/


I've bookmarked that page :wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> No there is only one. You girls can fight over me if you like.


Do girls fight over blokes, nah, drop that one and find another was my motto > like the bus there´ll be another along in a minute.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good. I thought you'd like it.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Do girls fight over blokes, nah, drop that one and find another was my motto > like the bus there´ll be another along in a minute.


Oh yes they do, or did when an ex tried it on many, many years ago. :surprise:

Nick.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nickoff said:


> Oh yes they do, or did when an ex tried it on many, many years ago. :surprise:
> 
> Nick.


Obviously didn't win so 
whats the use ? :wink2:


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Obviously didn't win so
> whats the use ? :wink2:


Ahh but I did. :laugh:
Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Do girls fight over blokes, nah, drop that one and find another was my motto > like the bus there´ll be another along in a minute.


What did poor Hans do wrong then Gerty ???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What did poor Hans do wrong then Gerty ???


Don´t get you Kev, why should I have to fight for him, there was no opposition, he gave in quite willingly when I asked him to marry me.:grin2:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

With all the toyboys in Sandras entourage I don't think we have to fight over them. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Christine600 said:


> With all the toyboys in Sandras entourage I don't think we have to fight over them. :grin2:


Barry seems to think he is the only one Chris.

Barry said ----------No there is only one. You girls can fight over me if you like. :grin: 
His ego is growing in proportion with his body or maybe a bit ahead. >
Jan


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

JanHank said:


> Barry seems to think he is the only one Chris.


I think the others haven't given up looking for Sandra yet.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Defect ........NO.............banned yes 0
> 
> tony


While at times that may seem the outcome to a dream, to me I it would make me very sad, I know that he and I have had words, but his input on here is as valuable as anyone else's and I would be sad to see him decide to go. I am sure that he will not be banned, IMO he does *not *really insult, just finds the Achilles heel that we all possess and then uses it.

That paragraph may surprise him, but I hope that he will think of it as an olive branch.....

Yes, it is quieter without Sandra, but the reasons why she is not posting have been made clear and I greatly respect her for her faith and courage, she also happens to be a very nice person who I feel privileged to have had to stay here, Shadow of course is directly responsible for persuading MrsW that she DOES like dogs - hence why we now have a VERY active Border Collie and Albert works so hard that he is worth at least two of me......

Dave

(and no, I am not joking about any of that.....)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

erneboy said:


> Anyway he can't go we'd miss him.
> 
> To prove it I'm posting this list of insults for him to add to his collection http://www.gotlines.com/insults/


I only read the first page and it had me in fits

E.g. You're so ugly you scare the sh*t back into people.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Penquin said:


> While at times that may seem the outcome to a dream, to me I it would make me very sad, I know that he and I have had words, but his input on here is as valuable as anyone else's and I would be sad to see him decide to go. I am sure that he will not be banned, IMO he does *not *really insult, just finds the Achilles heel that we all possess and then uses it.
> 
> That paragraph may surprise him, but I hope that he will think of it as an olive branch.....
> 
> ...


Yes I do accept, the 'branch' and just to put things straight for others I am not an uneducated moron

Grammar school, 6 'O's, 2 'A's ,(Math, Physics) O.N.C, H.N.C, A.I.Q.S.

everyone must be getting sidetracked by my boast and pride of me getting an O level in art, I used to be referred to as Lowry mk2. :wink2:

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Yes I do accept, the 'branch' and just to put things straight for others I am not an uneducated moron.
> 
> tony


An educated moron?

Sorry Tony. An open goal. I just had to.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You took a different route to me with very similar qualifications; me

O levels 6 (not including French which I gained a Grade H in), 3 A levels (just), 2.2 Degree (AKA a "Desmond", a good diving degree though), Post Grad Cert Ed and then numerous vocational and recreational quals since then. Nominated for Teacher of the Year (by mistake) and given Award by HM.

Life is not what you gain as a student, it's what you make of it afterwards, I was lazy at school and was always told my writing was atrocious (it's now even worse), but I did manage to keep disinterested children keen to learn my subject. 

BUT I have never been good with my hands - whether it was carpentry, metalwork, art or gardening. The only painting I do is walls, and even then I often miss.... I used to be able to do biological drawings of specimens and could even recognise what they were; fish, other fish, plant or more detailed but ask me to draw a face and I was as good as the average 5 year old child after they have been blindfolded.....

My parental background? As lowly as they come - I was the first in my family to go to Uni, my sister was hardworking and much better than me but the stupid 11 plus system sent her to a Secondary Modern and me to a Grammar (I think they couldn't read my answers and were afraid to say that so sent me somewhere with spaces....). She ended up as a VERY VERY senior Head of British Gas....... me, not....... just a teacher......

I have always wished that I could play a musical instrument, or paint, or act, or........ the list is immense but my guitar playing is still at about the same advanced level as my portrait painting......

My only real claim to fame is having been able to save lives at times, and for that I am immensely grateful for having been in the right place at the right time with the right skills and knowledge...... and there are an awful lot of people who do that on a day to day basis - they deserve the admiration......

I am not blowing my own trumpet as I said, I cannot play any musical instrument only the fool (and that probably links to my "success" as a teacher of the lowest level ability children which was the specialism that I LOVED) or the radio (can't even do that here as it is all in foreign and my success at O Level French has already been recorded.....).

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Dave and Alan, you are both too old to be in line as another of Sandra's toy boys, Gemmy on the other hand may just squeeze in>


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm fairly sure that Tony's a bit older than me. He's 99 ffs.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> I'm fairly sure that Tony's a bit older than me. He's 99 ffs.


And only a *bit* older eh? >


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Being kind.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I'm fairly sure that Tony's a bit older than me. He's 99 ffs.


+4 Alan! Tony had his telegram from Brenda back in 2013:grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

"BUT I have never been good with my hands - whether it was carpentry, metalwork, art or gardening. The only painting I do is walls, and even then I often miss.... I used to be able to do biological drawings of specimens and could even recognise what they were; fish, other fish, plant or more detailed but ask me to draw a face and I was as good as the average 5 year old child after they have been blindfolded....."


Isn't it interesting how many academically gifted and talented people wish they could "do things with their hands"?
Our family was much like yours, Dave. My brothers both sent to Grammar schools while I, being a girl, was sent to a secondary modern. Middle brother was a bit of a high flier in life -Teacher, Head of Department being fast tracked for deputy headship when he defected to America to coach soccer and win every national title in his college league, but always bemoans his lack of practical skills.


I put it down to my father who, when he wanted my brother's attention would call out "oi stupid". What kid isn't scarred by that? Then there was my mother telling him that he was an inconvenient pregnancy (my dad was seriously ill and not expected to live) and that he survived many home made abortion attempts.


He still made a success of his life and is making a great father to his son. And no, like in the song " A Boy Named Sue" he does not call his son "Stupid".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some parents should be taken out and shot, those who had good parents, do not understand those who didn't, regardless of how you deal with it, it is still in the back of your mind forever, it is child abuse in its worst form, from those who are supposed to protect you, I have often thought that I would have been better in a home, than my own home.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My dad was not a bad man. He was not parented well himself so he had no parameters to work with. He improved on his childhood by actually staying around to be a parent to us, albeit a misguided one. My mum had no such excuse for her words. She also told me I "was not wanted". 
Their children, though, are improving on our childhoods by providing an encouraging environment for our children and, we hope, it will improve even more when the next generation come along 


I always love reading how Sandra has turned her life around.


Why do some children not manage to do that? Why do they follow on from their bad parents by being bad parents themselves?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose it's to do with the degree to which you are abused, some people are terrible despite having good parents etc, there is no rhyme or reason to it.


----------

